# Resource Management and Planning Software



## abdulbroachwala (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello,

I hope everyone is doing good.

I am looking for some recommendations regrading the Resource Management and Planning Software. Is there a software, where I can manage and plan my organizational resources (Like a resource planning calendar). Also, everyone should have access to this calendar. Important things I am looking in the software, are- it should have the ability to do hourly resource planning, capacity planning, I can view the resource planning calendar in different view like hourly, days, week and month. When a task is assign or planned for a resource it sends out a notification. Basic reporting features like capacity planning report, planned and available time for resources report, Gantt chats, bar charts etc. While booking a resource for a task it should give basic options like tasks name, start and end duration, whether it is repetitive task, description, summary and I can assigned that task to a resource.

Please recommend me a list of software's who has these type of features. Your help would be highly appreciated!

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Abdul


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 11, 2019)

maybe MS Project


----------



## abdulbroachwala (Oct 23, 2019)

sandy666 said:


> maybe MS Project


 
Hi Sandy,

Thank you for your response MS project requires too much of manual work and it is mostly famous for building Gantt Charts. Below requirements which I mentioned in my first message doesn't meet the requirements.


----------



## sandy666 (Oct 23, 2019)

it was idea only 

have a nice day


----------

